# الرجاء المساعده في فكرة مشروع التخرج ( الحمايه )



## بدون اسم وبس (19 فبراير 2011)

مساء الخير اخواني واخواتي 

انا طالبه في الجامعه قسم علوم الحاسب .. 

اخر سنه واتخرج 

طبعآ سوف نقدم مشروع تخرج اخترنا فكرة( حماية المنزل عن طريق الجوال ) عجبتنا الفكره ومشينا فيها 

جمعنا شوية معلومات عنها بالنت وقدمناها في المستوى السابق بالرغم من اننا مو عارفين كيف راح نشتغل وشنو راح يكون دورنا بالمشروع






واكتشفنا انه مشروع اتصالات هندسي 

((( مشروع حماية المنزل عبر خط الهاتف
مشروع يرتبط بهندسة الالكترونيات يهدف البحث إلى تصميم نظام للحراسة والتنبيه والمراقبة عن بعد للمنازل
بشكل خاص ، فهو يجمع بين الحالات الثلاث (الحراسة – المراقبة – التنبيه) كما أنه يقوم بإنذار مالك 
النظام شخصياً وعن بعد دون تدخل أحد أو إعلان حالة الاختراق على الملأ كما في النظم الموجودة
كما أنه نظام حراسة المنازل والمنشآت من خلال إبلاغ مالك النظام بالاتصال به )))

الان احنا بالمستوى الاخير قبل التخرج مطلوب منا تقديم المشروع بشكل عملي 

بحثنا بالنت ع اساس نختار الجهاز الي راح نشتغل عليه بالمشروع وشنو طبيعة الاجهزه ايش راح نحتاج 

بس الي صدمنا ان الجهاز جاهز مو مطلوب منا اي شغل غير اننا ندخل ارقام ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! يعني ركبي الجهاز بالمنزل دخلي كم رقم جوال فيه وخلاص << بكذا يعني ماسوينا شي يعني شرينا جهاز من السوق وقلنا هذا مشروعنا معقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

يعني مالنا اي دور ابدآ ؟! احنا ايش راح نسوي ايش راح يكون شغلنا ايش راح يكون مشروعنا ؟؟

كنا متوقعين ان المشروع شبكات وراح نشتغل ويكون لنا دور فيه ؟ < كذا كنا فاهمين المشروع وماشين فيه 

لانه ضروري لما نقدم المشروع راح يسالونا ايش الي عملتوه ؟ وشنو مشروعكم ؟ صح 

حابه تساعدوني بالمشروع .. ماحصلت غيركم الجأ له 

ساعدوني اذا عارفين فكرة عمل المشروع .. 

وطريقة نقدر ندخل فيها الحاسب ويكون فيه شغل فيه شي احنا سويناه 

اذا فيه برامج نقدر ندخلها شغل نقدر نسويه بحيث نثبت وجودنا خبروني


اذا احد قد عمل المشروع او عارف احد اشتغل عليه يخبرني 


اذا فاهمين فكرة المشروع اكثر مني اشرحوا لي لاني حدددي متوهقه ومالي غيركم 






ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 

انتظر ردكم


----------

